# Thermografie von Elektroanlagen



## dr schwob (20 März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat einer von euch erfahrung in der Thermografie von Elektroanlagen?

Ich habe mit einer Fluke Ti 10 aufnahmen gemacht (den ich leihweise von meinem Ausendienstvertreter des Großhandels bekam), es sind recht interessante bilder dabei.

Kennt sich einer von euch damit aus? Weis jemand welche werte zu beachten sind und wie die Bilder unter welchen kriterien und Vorrausetzungen zu bewerten sind, gibt es Vorgaben oder Richtlinien?

Wäre dankbar für Informationen.


Grüße


----------



## wincc (20 März 2009)

dr schwob schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> hat einer von euch erfahrung in der Thermografie von Elektroanlagen?
> 
> Ich habe mit einer Fluke Ti 10 aufnahmen gemacht (den ich leihweise von meinem Ausendienstvertreter des Großhandels bekam), es sind recht interessante bilder dabei.
> ...




Also wir lassen jährlich im wechsel alle unterverteilungen bzw Niederspannungsverteilungen und Maschinen per thermografie überprüfen

macht bei uns das große S... mit auswertung 

es werden die baugruppen per thermografie beobachtet bei auffälligen klemmstellen bzw kontakten oder ählichem werden dann nennstrom und aktueller strom notiert und das ganze dann thermografisch abfotografiert.

danach findet beim großen S eine auswertung statt

und wir bekommen das ganze dann und beheben die fehler


----------



## Sockenralf (21 März 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben auch überlegt, das Ganze extern machen zu lassen, sind dann aber zu dem Entschluß gekommen, daß die Investition in eine Kamera und die Schulung eines MA eine recht feine Sache ist.

So nach und nach kommen immer mehr Anwendungsfälle, in denen uns unsere Kamera nützliche Hilfe leistet (z. B. überprüfen wir nun regelmäßig die Kondensatableiter in unserem Dampfnetz).


MfG


----------

